# Renting as Interim during "Transition"



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi again 

Now I have been having a think about some of the problems/issues we are having due to Brexit and the transition period getting shorted and shorted - this coupled with the Covid related restrictions on travel etc. have forced a rethink.....

If we were to move out during transition into a 6 months+ rental somewhere then this would obviously allow us more time to check out different parts of the island for suitability during the summer temperature peaks and also to search at leisure for a suitable long term property.

Could we do this and apply for residency during transition - and beyond - and if so would this benefit us in any way with regard to "protecting" any of our current EU related rights - especially with respect to healthcare ? - not expecting this to negate the need for some kind of basic private health insurance.....

Also - are landlords/agents usually OK renting to pet owners ?

What do you think ?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Nobody?


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Unless you know the area you wish to move to it is always a wise decision to rent first and tour the island for places you like the best and once found rent again if necessary.
Regarding registering for residency (MEU1), i believe you have a max of 4 months to register but the sooner the better and definitely before 31st Dec!!! All immigration are concerned about is that you have a legitimate address here and will ask to see your rental or sales agreement.
Can't answer your question about pets in rental properties, some must allow as i know lots of people who rent and they all have pets so that will be between you and the property owner/agent.
Again can't help with health care as its still unknown how the UK Gov. are going to treat expats health cover at the end of the transition period so again registering your residency is a must by 31st Dec.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks - definitely can't do any harm I suppose

Jim


----------



## chelsea01 (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi all
i was hoping to move over to Cyprus in October this year.
Unfortunately our house sale fell through in April due to covid 19.
We have sold again but do not know a completion date.
Whilst i appreciate it will be more difficult to move after the end of the transition period.
Surely it wont be that hard?
I have spoken to a Cyprus immigration company and they have no information as to what the requirements will be starting 2021.
Be interested to know if anyone has any information on moving after this year.
Thanks.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

chelsea01 said:


> Be interested to know if anyone has any information on moving after this year.


It all depends on the agreement reached between UK and EU.

If there is no deal and the pre-EU system is re-introduced there shouldn't be a problem getting residency, but healthcare could be another matter.

(We moved here in 2002, long before Cyprus joined the EU. We had to prove we had sufficient funds to cover our living expenses, health insurance and somewhere to live.)

Regards


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi Folks - am I reading the residency permit regulations correctly? 

If applying before buying a property do you really need to have a rental agreement for at least a year?

Jim


----------



## BlackRooster (Jul 30, 2020)

Renting is always a good idea if you dont know the area well. Rent a car too & get out and about to different areas. 
You mentioned pets. If you have cat/cats please be very very careful. Poisoning happens in Cyprus by unscrupulous individuals. If you have a dog, make sure they don't pick anything up while out walking. 
During the summer it will be very hot even indoors, so look out for air con in any property you rent. 
Not sure about how long you must rent for or other legal details,sorry.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks @blackrooster

@nigel or @veronica any info on current temporary residency requirements for private pensioners while renting?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Shotokan101 said:


> Thanks @blackrooster
> 
> @nigel or @veronica any info on current temporary residency requirements for private pensioners while renting?
> 
> ...


sorry I have lost touch with the current rules and regs.


----------



## ricolo (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi, I am a nonEU national and went to immigration last Monday to renew my temporary visitor permit. 
You need original and copy of passport, rental agreement(with 30 euro tax stamp signed by muktar of village, copy must have 2euro tax stamp), proof of health insurance(can get cheap insurance just for immigration purposes), proof of income, 3 months worth of bank statements showing that income, bank guarantee(in my case in the amount of 855euro, so they can fly you back to home country if you break the law) and 140euro for initial application or 70euro for renewal. After 5 years you apply for permanent residence


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

ricolo said:


> Hi, I am a nonEU national and went to immigration last Monday to renew my temporary visitor permit.
> You need original and copy of passport, rental agreement(with 30 euro tax stamp signed by muktar of village, copy must have 2euro tax stamp), proof of health insurance(can get cheap insurance just for immigration purposes), proof of income, 3 months worth of bank statements showing that income, bank guarantee(in my case in the amount of 855euro, so they can fly you back to home country if you break the law) and 140euro for initial application or 70euro for renewal. After 5 years you apply for permanent residence



Thanks

How long was your rental agreement valid for - it's this aspect that I am trying to find out the immigration requirements for 

Jim


----------



## ricolo (Apr 5, 2016)

I have always given them a lease agreement for 1 year and they never stated any requirement timewise. It takes them at least 6 months to process the damn thing and if they have questions they send a letter to that home address or another mailing address.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

If all documentation is correct Immigration issue and hand you the MEU1 immediately. Probably not the case for third country nationals; so important to get applications in ASAP.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

JonandGaynor said:


> If all documentation is correct Immigration issue and hand you the MEU1 immediately. Probably not the case for third country nationals; so important to get applications in ASAP.


Thanks - yes that would be "the plan" but still unsure about the minimum rental agreement period that Immigration will accept.....

Also do we just apply as EU citizens during transition? 

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Shotokan101 said:


> Also do we just apply as EU citizens during transition?


Yes - MEU1

Rgds,


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Shotokan101 said:


> Thanks - yes that would be "the plan" but still unsure about the minimum rental agreement period that Immigration will accept.....
> 
> Also do we just apply as EU citizens during transition?
> 
> Jim


Look at this logically, if Immigration insist on residency applications within a maximum of 4 months then they are obviously not bothered as to how long you have held a rental agreement nor how long the agreement runs for as agreements are normally renewable yearly anyway, all they want to see is confirmation you are living here.
As this is causing you so much concern then phone Immigration and ask.


----------

